# Melting wax



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Don't believe I know anyone using a crockpot to filter wax unless it was to heat water for the bottom half of a double boiler.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Bad idea.


----------



## tlangs31 (Jul 26, 2017)

How is the better way to do it I'm open to ideas. I would just like to be able to strain as much junk out of the wax as possible


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Solar wax melter.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?339643-Wax-rendering-frustration&highlight=wax+melter


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I see you also have a second post on the same subject. My preference is a solar melter with the basic configuration of a hardware cloth "basket/bowl" lined with paper towels which allows the wax to filter through into a pan containing a small amount of water.
For small amounts, a double boiler configuration to melt the wax and pour it through a t-shirt into a container containing some water. 

Recommend you don't use the good kitchenware for this or any other bee related schtuff in contact with hive materials.


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

Eikel said:


> Recommend you don't use the good kitchenware for this or any other bee related schtuff in contact with hive materials.


This is the most pertinent point. Once it is used for beeswax it is very hard to clean for anything else.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I use a solar melter, it drips into a container lined with saran wrap. when it's full I pop it out.

When I need the wax I then take an old sheet or pillow case put the wax in it and place it in a crockpot keeping the opening out, as soon as the wax melts I lift the cloth out, the wax drains through and leave and any junk behind in the cloth. I now have a crockpot full of filtered wax ready to use. 

Wax will over heat in a crockpot even on low, when the wax is melted turn it off, as it starts to skin over turn it back on. You can use a temperature gun to check. You want to keep close to the melting point around 150 deg F.


----------



## gatsby174 (Jun 2, 2014)

I use a thermostat controlled warming box set to 163 degrees with a used frying oil cone filter to melt and filter all my wax. No mess. Filters it all in one shot. Easy Peasy.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Imagine a time when all they had were crude pottery bowls and then try to imagine processing bees wax under those conditions.
The old metal canning pot I use for melting wax in is precious when you put it that way. 

Pour the wax thru an old window screen into an old plastic bucket. 
After that I break the chunk into pieces, melt it again in a tall wax pouring pot, then pour off the clean wax from the top. 
Filter? What filter?

Just so happens that I melted down the cappings that I rinsed off last night. Got a nice 5.5 pound chunk of wax. Will come in handy for brushing onto foundations next spring.


----------

